# Do you have any regrets in game?



## Dork

I'm pretty sure all of us have stuff we kinda regret in game.
Like placement, names, move outs or whatever o:
It can be in any of the AC games​


----------



## Feloreena

I regret the placement of my campsite. I just put it somewhere I would walk and notice each day, rather than in an area that is fitting for a campsite. I can deal with it though.  My town name is also pretty lame (didn't put much thought or care into it ). Neither of these things are bad enough that I want to reset, though!


----------



## nard

I regret running. Didn't know about grass deterioration until today. ;~;


----------



## bluegoat14

I regret putting my coffee shop right in the middle of my map, it's in the way and I hardly ever use it.


----------



## kuseiro

I regret a few things, mostly my town's name and my mayor's gender :'<... but I already have all of my dreamies, so no going back!


----------



## Togekiss

I regret where I put my PWPs and how uneven everything is.


----------



## broadwaythecat

My town name ;n;


----------



## Twinrova

I definitely regret where I put my campsite and cafe. My town layout is ok I suppose, considering that I took the first map I found and didn't even think about layout.


----------



## Swiftstream

I regret being a noob and not knowing how to reset


----------



## Krea

I regret my town name. It was a street I lived on in San Francisco for two year, but now that I'm moving to Iowa...haha, oh well. I regret my police station placement as well and for some reason Alice and Ruby decided to set up their houses right next to it.


----------



## ThePayne22

I regret the Flower Slot Machine...http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?199561-500k-to-whovever-can-take-300-wrapped-flowers!!

Sorry, I'm just gonna be emo about this for a while. ;-;


----------



## SincerelyDream

Honestly not many in my new town because this is my second time resetting I knew what to avoid (I made sure that my town layout was perfect and to reset to get villagers to move where I want them too). But before I had so many regrets in my old town, like my layout was completely terrible. I ran all the time because I didn't know that it would deteriorate the grass. My pathways were all over the place because the villagers would move into crazy spots, I had one villager completely ruin my pathway by moving right in front of my house.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

In hindsight I kind of regret where I placed my caf?. But it's not terrible.


----------



## ahousar97

I regret picking the police station with Copper (the metal tin) when I later revised my town into a nature theme where a wooden shack would look better. I still prefer Copper over Booker though. v.v)


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Krea said:


> I regret my town name. It was a street I lived on in San Francisco for two year, but now that I'm moving to Iowa...haha, oh well. I regret my police station placement as well and for some reason Alice and Ruby decided to set up their houses right next to it.



I think Sutter is a sweet town name for some reason.


----------



## Sanaki

Town/mayor name.


----------



## Edzers

I Regret TT'Ing. i Lost Fauna during tt'ing. stupid me... :'(


----------



## Skeol

I regret the way I just designed stuff, IT'S SOOO ARGH. 
And I just hate my overall map. ;-;

Idk but I don't wanna reset cause I've worked sooo hard.
And it doesn't bother me enough but argh.


----------



## informant

I really regret where I put the mayor's house and the police station. The placement seems so random compared to everything else in the town


----------



## Idfldnsndt

i regret TT'ing. not because i lost any villagers or anything, I just wish I'd played through the game normally. I don't know, I feel greedy about it for some reason and it really makes me feel bad.


----------



## krielle

I regret not settling for a map with apples.
I would be extremely satisfied with my town if they were my native fruit.
I worked extremely hard though.


----------



## hzl

where I put my mayor's house.. right next to the darn cliff and it just looks awkward


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I regret giving stuff away for free. Now I need money for my dreamies. ;_;


----------



## Saylor

I regret all of my placements except the campsite. I'd restart but I'm too impatient to wait for all the shops to come back up.


----------



## Bcat

I don't really have any regrets. Maybe some things that looking back on I maybe would've done a little differently, like where I put my campsite and police station. But they're not really major 'regrets'. My logic is that I can't change those things so there's no sense sulking over them. I'm just a hopeless optimist!


----------



## laineybop

I only regret where I placed my house. It's all the way at the bottom of the map, & that run every single day to the gate is annoying as all get out... I really should have put my house at the top closer to Re-Tail. But it's been a year, so I'm not changing it now.


----------



## macuppie

I regret my house placement (one layer back and it would be fine but I still like it). I also regret forgetting to plot reset Grahm, so he will probably move out.


----------



## Stepheroo

I just really regret where I put my campsite, because, now that I actually care about how my town looks, I wanted to make a wooded area for the campsite, but it's impossible where it is placed now. ;o; So instead, I have Beau living in some wooded orchard with a farm and junk. Pththtptpptttt. [sup]*cry*[/sup]

I like where my villagers are housed, pretty much. It's not too bad. I'm two dreamies away from completion and I don't have enough complaints to restart my game. Although, my rock placements also suck. >_>


----------



## ac_girl26

I kind of regret my town name..I actually regret a lot of things! xD I also regret running because now my grass is all 'meh'. And I regret the location of my home. :/ I probably have more regrets since I'm never pleased with my choices!


----------



## Delphine

The caf? and campsite placements :/ Also my town's name. But for the rest I'm happy with my town and it doesn't bother me that much ^^


----------



## Pirate

w/e.


----------



## Rolltide4900

Time traveling


----------



## Adventure9

bluegoat14 said:


> I regret putting my coffee shop right in the middle of my map, it's in the way and I hardly ever use it.



Same ;~;


----------



## Jollian

I regret not plot resetting for Kid Cat. He moved in front of my bridge and ruined the area i was working on, but he's way too cute and there's no way I'm getting rid of him <3


----------



## Meira

I regret the location of the campsite and running. Yesterday I ran over a carnation


----------



## WildroseLeah

I used to hate my layout, but it's growing on me a bit. I mostly regret not resetting for a better native fruit. I see all these dream towns with beautiful perfect apples and I'm stuck with pears.


----------



## ViolinShapedObject

My map layout isn't the best but I've made it work (kind of) without resetting. House placement hasn't been too bad but I built my campsite and police station really early and I wish I would have put more thought into their locations, that and I should've picked the classic police station >.<


----------



## Luxanna

I regret where I put my main house other than that everything else is okay, though they're some rocks that mess up my trees ont he side of my paths


----------



## GoldenScarab

I regret ignoring my City folk town for a long time. I have a tangy in orlando, and tangy is my favorite cat and one of my favorites overall. She's one of my originals in city folk (I had an alfonso like I do in my new leaf, but they moved out), and she's never considered leaving. And if she did, we talked her out of moving quickly.
She's obviously my favorite. I like peppy villagers.


----------



## n64king

In NL some of the paths are jagged, cause I built it as I went along, but it doesn't look TOO bad as long as I keep my path okay. That's almost always my regret, and it's awkward to go back cause usually I try and build it up nice so everything has a place, making straight paths now, especially in NL would be ape poop crazy


----------



## Xavier of Dale

I regret spontaneously loosing Tangy in exchange for Camofrog when visiting a friends town..


----------



## D-Anii

It was my first towns name.. and pretty much where I placed everything.


----------



## Rachel Ray

I regretted having to set my town aside for a few weeks while dealing with moving and school, etc. When i came back my town had changed so much :c


----------



## Alyx

Letting Flurry move in. She took the best spot and I'm too afraid to let her go because the new villager might not move into the right spot.


----------



## GameLaxer

I regret the placement of my cafe, though at the time, space was very limited due to the placement of my villagers' houses and public works projects...also, I TTed too much and Phoebe moved out unexpectantly, which made me very sad  how I have to get her back somehow XD


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

For New Leaf I kind of regret how many rocks I ended up with and certain parts of the layout. I like most of my town and I really like how it's turning out so I try to ignore it. Too far to turn back now.


----------



## jessidubs

I regret putting my campsite way out of the way as well. I sometimes even forget to look. Also my town layout ... I wish my villagers were all spread out but they all reside in one area which bugs me :/


----------



## pinkbunny

My house location. ; n ;

now that I've started to put things together I can't seem to find a good looking way to have it all set out.


----------



## Candy83

Faybun said:


> I'm pretty sure all of us have stuff we kinda regret in game.
> Like placement, names, move outs or whatever o:
> It can be in any of the AC games
> 
> --
> I for one regret naming my town Avalon (I didn't know it was popular)
> moving Wendy out
> also today i just bought diana for 35 million (im desperate) and turns out kabuki, my ultimate dreamie, was in my campsite (at least i got diana? c: )



My regret is with not having the knowledge of the some of the tricks of the trade in playing the game. I bought "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" three months before I joined this site. I did a few things I wouldn't do again. But, at the same time, they're not really _regretful_. And they're not critical.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I REGRET NOTHING


----------



## Goldenapple

My town name and TT'ing accidents..... I've lost 5 dreamies from it.


----------



## DarkOnyx

I always have regrets.Literally all I do is reset my town,get a new town,build it up for months,then find a simple problem because of me,goodbye town..xD


----------



## Melonyy

I regret where I placed my house at): (in front of town hall)
I thought that maybe if it's closer it's better now I can't decorate around my town hall):


----------



## Demizeh

I'm not too happy with the placement of my house but I don't hate it enough to reset for it :'D
And my campsite is also in a pretty awkward spot.


----------



## Jaden

Getting a Vilager to move because their house was where I desperately wanted to place a bridge and now they won't move back... Come back, Grucho ;_;

Furthermore getting a second copy with a town already. Wanted to make a cycle town with a new mayor, but the previous owner had 300+ hous in the game and a really comprehensive catalog. Also all the shopping district upgrades, even Gracie and Katrina. Now I can't really get myself to reset all this hard work! ~.~


----------



## Mayor Lark

Jaden said:


> Getting a Vilager to move because their house was where I desperately wanted to place a bridge and now they won't move back... Come back, Grucho ;_;
> 
> Furthermore getting a second copy with a town already. Wanted to make a cycle town with a new mayor, but the previous owner had 300+ hous in the game and a really comprehensive catalog. Also all the shopping district upgrades, even Gracie and Katrina. Now I can't really get myself to reset all this hard work! ~.~



Man, I recently bought a pre-owned game (like recently as in today) in the hopes that I could get a bunch of bells and maybe dreamies off of the old owner's town. But no apparently whoever was playing this game was probably like 10 and only played for maybe an hour at most? I was so disappointed. But at least I have a brand new town!!


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

I regret the map I chose, where I placed my house, where I built the cafe.. my town name is pretty silly, too.  I pretty much regret everything, really. (I haven't reset yet, though because I've been playing day-by-day since early May)


----------



## Ghost Stories

I regret losing Cube and Friga because i love penguins, and I super duper regret accidentally losing Kyle yesterday lol
but mostly i regret not getting Ankha when she was in my campsite. "I'll come back and get her later," i said. yeah....


----------



## Fia

I regret the map I chose for my town. Honestly, I think my town is too small. I regret moving in a couple of villagers, because at the time I just wanted more people in my town and they were in my campsite. I wish that earlier I made my town super cute and layed down all these paths and organized my flowers and trees in patters. I could do that now, but it would be really, really hard.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I regret naming my CF and GCN towns "Pickles!" back when I started them. I started that town name back in 2011, when I was random and was mostly stupid. I now don't really care about that for my CF town since I quit playing it indefinitely after the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection service ended on May 20. I still play my GCN town mainly for my NES games I have stockpiled in my house and for Woolio, because Woolio is just plain awesome.


----------



## BATOCTO

no ragrets


----------



## strawberrywine

I have no rugrats 
**begins to laugh at my own pun like a loser**


----------



## MayorSaki

Not really, but maybe I could have placed some of the PWPs in different places


----------



## Pearls

I have a lot of regrets. For a start I regret recreating my town. I had good villagers, the biggest house and loads of good stuff. I recreated it because I hated where I'd put my cafe, campsite and police station and there was loads of grass wear and I hated my layout (I just chose the 1st one I came across). I also regret the eyes I chose. And I regret ever TTing. And I wish Tangy and Bob never moved away :'(


----------



## Yui Z

In my old town, I regret the placement of my campsite. It took up so much space, in fact, I regret building it altogether. The campsite was such an eyesore to look at when nobody was using it, and I didn't get a single villager from it in the end.


----------



## vanielle

I regret everything!! 
Placement of my house and other pwps, placement of paths, my entire village layout, it goes on and on ;m;


----------



## SuzannaBanana

There are a few things I regret about my town but nothing so major that I would reset over, which are:
My campsite placement.
Cafe placement.
My house placement,
and the overall layout of the town. 
I can just work around them though. c:


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

I regret picking the town layout that I did, and letting Wendy move D: She was my absolute favorite villager but she was directly in front of my house so I let her. She should have stayed!


----------



## Dork

woah i leave for 10 days and all these replies yooooooooooo

thanks for participating 

andgladtoknowimnottheonlyone


----------



## spCrossing

Giving my first coelacanth to snooty mcsnooterton Mathilda.
Didn't ran to one again until last weekend.


----------



## Ebony Claws

Adopting Puck.
I just wanted a lazy villager with a decent house as soon as possible. 
And then guess who decided to show up in my campsite the next day? 
My ultimate dreamie Barold.


----------



## debinoresu

I regret, having dreamies


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Building my house close to a river so that i cant put a bridge near it. Its not even that close to the river. Now I have 3 diagonal bridges...


----------



## sakurakiki

I regret running so much & placing so many different PWP's that I ended up not liking after a short while as it has leaded to extreme grass deterioration. ;__;


----------



## chocobeann

My town layout. It feels so small; I can't stand it. I wish I could change it but I don't want to lose everything I have. （ ＴДＴ）


----------



## LouLou422

Yes, I regret time travelling to get the Emporium, I lost Erik, Muffy and Lolly in the process.  In the end, I just kept on doing it because I had nothing else to loose :'(  I really wish I could have those three back


----------



## Alette

I don't regret anything about my current town. I've made sure I'm so careful when planning where things are going, and I haven't built any public work's projects that can't be taken down yet.


----------



## ghoul

town name + the placement of the caf? @_@


----------



## jessicat_197

I regret my town name and the layout. The layout isn't so bad but those dumb rocks are in the worst places ever! I also didn't allign my flower clock nicely because someone used to live there :c I don't want to reset because I have all my dreamies and am starting to fix my town.


----------



## jmeleigh23

I regret letting Punchy move out and I regret letting myself go for sooo long without playing it and now I'm super far behind


----------



## mayoregg

i regret the placement of my campsite. i ended up putting it at the bottom of my town. i wanted to plant cedar trees around it, only until afterwards did i remember that cedar trees only grow in the top half of your town.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Of the choices I've made for New Leaf, it would be putting my totem pole just below my Town Hall. At the time, I was just looking for something convenient- but now it just clashes with the fire hydrant located near what used to be my residential area.


----------



## (ciel)

TTing backwards and then forwards a whole week and losing Zell. Even before I did it, I thought to myself "If anyone moves from this, it's gonna be Zell" and sure enough...

I don't TT anymore because I caught up, and I only have a few villagers I want to move so it's going to take forever to get through 16. But maybe I'll find a villager I like even more


----------



## Hypno KK

I regret letting go of one of my villagers. She wasn't a dreamie but I wanted to keep her longer and get her picture before sending her away. Someone I know wanted them so when that villager pinged me I ended up agreeing only for the person I was trading with to back out at the last minute.


----------



## MayorErin

I regret placements of PWPs, paths, villagers, etc. I wish I had known to get dreamies before path plotting. However, hopefully I'll be getting a second copy so that will take care of things.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

I really regret my mayor's eye shape and birthday. Of course, I had no way of knowing at the time that I would eventually be playing Boots seriously -- I created it to be a cycling town. But I really wish I had used my real birthday and not February 29, and I wish I had picked a cuter eye shape. My current eye shape is so terrible I need to wear glasses constantly that cover them up. :< Oddly, I don't regret the choice of the name Boots for my town, though. I kinda like it.


----------



## ForkNayon

I don't regret my town layout as much as I regret not looking out for pond placement. Now I have a pond right next to ReTail that prevents me from planting the trees I want. I also regret my campsite, I didn't know that cedar trees wouldn't grow in the south area of the map. Now my campsite is dull and I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. I refuse to reset, because I love my town despite all that, but when a new AC game comes out for Wii U or something, I will definitely know better. 

I also really regret not playing for a few days and letting Kabuki move. I'm still depressed over that, and I completely lost count of how many villagers have cycled in and out since his departure.


----------



## MaeCie

I regret focusing on TTing just to get the villagers I wanted. Making that my main focus kinda ruined the game for me. Once I had all the villagers I wanted I was so worn out that the game didn't seem fun anymore! :/


----------



## Dasbreenee

I literally regret everything. But I already have 6 dreamies and don't want to reset. I regret my town name, and almost every PWP I have since everything is uneven. I also regret where I put my campsite.
Plus, I didn't know that you could reset to get villagers to place their houses somewhere else. So I have five villagers right next to my house. Along with four other villagers all huddled in one area. Then just one villager living in the corner. I hate it all. I'm so ocd about it but I can't reset when I have 6 dreamies. D:


----------



## Gracelia

where i placed brewster's cafe, accidentally making canberra and beau in Tranquil move out ... 
didn't load up in lunaris in 5ever, so canberra left me once again :'(


----------



## Dork

Dasbreenee said:


> I literally regret everything. But I already have 6 dreamies and don't want to reset. I regret my town name, and almost every PWP I have since everything is uneven. I also regret where I put my campsite.
> Plus, I didn't know that you could reset to get villagers to place their houses somewhere else. So I have five villagers right next to my house. Along with four other villagers all huddled in one area. Then just one villager living in the corner. I hate it all. I'm so ocd about it but I can't reset when I have 6 dreamies. D:



Yo but actually are those 6 dreamies really worth it wow ;-;
You could always have someone hold items and bells for you so you could restart

Also when you restart you could do the reset trick each day till you get 8 villagers to get them back (tho their houses may not be in the best spots) or the campsite reset trick if ya want ;o;

Cause if you really regret that much... ya know just go for it. Plus restarting can be pretty fun, no?


----------



## ceruleanhail

I regret not putting the Campsite near the station... but then again, I didn't know Camp Reset Trick exist either. ;_;'


----------



## ForkNayon

Well, today I planted a fountain PWP right on top of some orange roses.


----------



## Labrontheowl

I regret tt trying to get K.K. Birthday, because of it I lost my dear Fauna ;c


----------



## dulcet

my mayors face its ugLY im cri


----------



## Dork

dulcet said:


> my mayors face its ugLY im cri



the struggle


----------



## Hipster

time traveling so I can transfer one my of dreamies to my newer copy (since my cousin is doing the ds transfer thing i'm gonna lose the digital copy) but I time traveled too fast and I lost one of my dreamies!


----------



## koolkat

Regret was my middle name in Wild World


----------



## theskeletonking

Mostly not taking the time to get a better river, not plot resetting, campsite area, town name, but I worked so hard on it and... well I don't want to reset, especially with 8 dreamies (9 soon).


----------



## LyraVale

I regret my town name. I regret it so much it hurts. :'C

I was going for the Belle Reve from A Streetcar Named Desire, which is intentionally incorrect french in the play, to make a statement...anyway, I'm not gonna explain it, if you know the play than you know what that all is about. But it's a french phrase, and it's totally incorrect grammar.

When I was entering it in, with Rover, there wasn't enough space, so I had to put Bel Reve instead, which is even worse grammar-wise, and now doesn't even match my original reasoning of the plantation name from the play. XC So basically, I always feel dumb when I have to tell someone the name of my town, and pray that they don't speak french, because then they'll think I'm a total moron. 

I mean, I worked my buns off on my town, it would be nice to be able to feel like it's perfectly the way I wanted it. But the only way I could change the name, is to demolish all my hard work. Isn't that ironic...

It's almost funny, if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## secretlyenvious

Rushed a little on the map selection. I hate beaches that are gapped. And apples. I hate apples.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> I regret my town name. I regret it so much it hurts. :'C
> 
> I was going for the Belle Reve from A Streetcar Named Desire, which is intentionally incorrect french in the play, to make a statement...anyway, I'm not gonna explain it, if you know the play than you know what that all is about. But it's a french phrase, and it's totally incorrect grammar.
> 
> When I was entering it in, with Rover, there wasn't enough space, so I had to put Bel Reve instead, which is even worse grammar-wise, and now doesn't even match my original reasoning of the plantation name from the play. XC So basically, I always feel dumb when I have to tell someone the name of my town, and pray that they don't speak french, because then they'll think I'm a total moron.
> 
> I mean, I worked my buns off on my town, it would be nice to be able to feel like it's perfectly the way I wanted it. But the only way I could change the name, is to demolish all my hard work. Isn't that ironic...
> 
> It's almost funny, if it wasn't so sad.



I actually remember the first time I saw you on the boards (which was earlier this week so.. x__x), and my inital reaction was "waaat das not rite". But almost automatically, I remember that AC sucks because of their chara count, so it made sense. Don't worry, no one thinks you're dumb. Especially not someone who named their town "Dinosaur" (I didn't think I'd be playing with Wifi people.... ;___.


----------



## OmgACNL

I spent 3 mill on turnips then accidently TT'd that night DX


----------



## Tessie

1. I kinda regret my town name
2. I wish I used a face guide (But I didnt know it existed when I first played)
3. I kinda regret my house placement

That's about it, I don't really mind though o.o


----------



## LyraVale

secretlyenvious said:


> Rushed a little on the map selection. I hate beaches that are gapped. And apples. I hate apples.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I actually remember the first time I saw you on the boards (which was earlier this week so.. x__x), and my inital reaction was "waaat das not rite". But almost automatically, I remember that AC sucks because of their chara count, so it made sense. Don't worry, no one thinks you're dumb. Especially not someone who named their town "Dinosaur" (I didn't think I'd be playing with Wifi people.... ;___.



Aw, thanks that actually did make me feel better about it.  Also, I hate apples too, that's also my town fruit. So boring. And I think Dinosaur is a great name, because I'm sort of obsessed with watching documentaries about them. XD


----------



## secretlyenvious

LyraVale said:


> Aw, thanks that actually did make me feel better about it.  Also, I hate apples too, that's also my town fruit. So boring. And I think Dinosaur is a great name, because I'm sort of obsessed with watching documentaries about them. XD



Right? Agh, apples. Why couldn't I have gotten peaches? Those giant, golden peaches are so pretty. I'm so envious.
A documentary about dinosaurs was actually on when I decided. I had just gotten the game and was in a rush to get started, it was pretty much "f this I'll name it Dinosaur raawrr no one will ever know".


----------



## thatawkwardkid

House placement for Joey  my all time favorite villager. I'm starting to hate his house placement, but I don't want to lose him


----------



## kyasarin

Probably letting Pashmina go. The day she moved out I was so busy bc we moved into a new house as well and I couldn't pay that much attention to my DS. Huhuhuh T-T


----------



## Patty

I regret the placement of my police station...


----------



## trifuxy

Kinda regret the name of my town. I also regret letting Hazel go >: she was so adorable and now she's taunting me on my main street ;__; i really don't want to try to cycle to get her back though bc i don't want to risk losing anyone :s bleeeh


----------



## Debra

I kind-of regret my town map? I'm a bit hesistant, because it's definitely not the worst. I remember when I made my town, I made sure that my retail was on a decent place. So I am happy about that. Nah, the thing that bothers me a little is that my waterfall is facing to the west. I remember having a hard time spotting fishy shadows right underneath it (trying to catch the salmons or w/e). Eventually I just caught the fish that would spawn there in my boyfriend's town >_> His is facing south, so the waterfall is all up in yo' screen. It's much more convenient that way!

Then there's another tiny thing that bothers me every now and then. My beaches are split up and I saw that some people have one looooong beach, with both 'stairs' on it if that makes any sense? Since I breed flowers and run a flower shop, my beaches are filled with hybrids. The thing that annoys me is that I sometimes need to run across my town just to get to the other beach for picking up flowers. 

As you can see, these complaints are minor. So itty-bitty-tiny.. that I shouldn't be complaining in the first place. I feel for everyone who is not satisfied with their character name and/or town name. It sucks to have spent so much time on your town just to find out later that you get second thoughts about the name. 

*trifuxy* is see you. Your town name doesn't sound bad to me


----------



## Bravedart

I regret my placement of my police station and what police action I chose. I sorta regret my campsite placement, my face (I sorta found a solution though) and my town fruit.


----------



## Debra

Bravedart said:


> my face (I sorta found a solution though)



Could you tell me what solution you found? o_o Just curious ~


----------



## EpicMeli

Wish I'd plot reset two villagers as now they're both at the other end of the map to the other 8!


----------



## Selene

I regret my town map, it feels so small compared to other towns >.>


----------



## MagicalCat590

I put my lighthouse where I wanted my police station to go and now have no idea where to put the police station


----------



## Danielle

my town map, I have six ponds (yes six) and it really takes quite a bit of space.
also I guess the placement of my campsite could have been better, but it works just fine.


----------



## honeymoo

YES. SO MUCH.
My main town's layout sucks! It's the worst one ever. I've never come across one that I disliked more. It was my first town and I liked it at first but now it's horrible, the way my mayors house is placed, the river etc., makes it look SO small. 
Also, more regret, my campsite is in the worst spot as well. And before I knew plot reset existed, I let two dreamies make their plots wayyyy far from the residential part of my town ugh. But I have 10/10 dreamies and can't reset..


----------



## LyraVale

MagicalCat590 said:


> I put my lighthouse where I wanted my police station to go and now have no idea where to put the police station



You can actually demolish the lighthouse and build it somewhere else. But the police station can't be demolished once you build it.


----------



## MagicalCat590

LyraVale said:


> You can actually demolish the lighthouse and build it somewhere else. But the police station can't be demolished once you build it.



I know. I just don't want to go through the hassle having to demolish it, especially since I'm paying more than B300,000 to build the dang thing. Which is why I planned everything out in my head. Then I forgot my plans and placed the lighthouse T.T


----------



## LyraVale

MagicalCat590 said:


> I know. I just don't want to go through the hassle having to demolish it, especially since I'm paying more than B300,000 to build the dang thing. Which is why I planned everything out in my head. Then I forgot my plans and placed the lighthouse T.T



I see. Well, that's true, it is pricey. But in the end, it would suck if you build the police station somewhere you hate, then not be able to move it. You'll get to a point maybe in the game where 300K won't seem THAT painful. I'd recommend not building the police station until you are absolutely happy with its location. GL


----------



## MagicalCat590

LyraVale said:


> I see. Well, that's true, it is pricey. But in the end, it would suck if you build the police station somewhere you hate, then not be able to move it. You'll get to a point maybe in the game where 300K won't seem THAT painful. I'd recommend not building the police station until you are absolutely happy with its location. GL



Thanks


----------



## azukitan

I regret naming my town Burtsy. WHY?! LMAO.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I regret not playing on Weeding Day so I could get the tulip topiary pwp. It's the only pwp I still want. :/


----------



## secretlyenvious

Lurrdoc said:


> I regret not playing on Weeding Day so I could get the tulip topiary pwp. It's the only pwp I still want. :/



I can share your sentiment on this one. >n<


----------



## LyraVale

Lurrdoc said:


> I regret not playing on Weeding Day so I could get the tulip topiary pwp. It's the only pwp I still want. :/



Oh that's awful! I was so excited for weeding day, it's the holiday I was dying to do from the very beginning and of course it took almost a year to get to it! I couldn't wait to get that tulip topiary, I wanted it so badly! (And the set is one of the best ones!) Maybe if you TT, you can go back to it. TT-ing backwards counts as only 1 day...


----------



## CozyKitsune

I regret nothing. Lol just kidding. Well... I wish I thought more about my town name!


----------



## regigiygas

Im very upset with where I put my reset centre in ACNL. :c

because of it, I had to put my bridge one space lower than I'd wanted and my path is crooked as a result. (I like having my paths as linear as possible)


----------



## Jamborenium

I regret buying the game :C

-but really I regret the placement of my cafe' 

-I regret my town name but I already destroyed my town twice and I'm tyring my best to not do that again, so I'll just live with the name

-speaking of  towns I regret destroying my first town.


----------



## ~Angel~

I regret trying to upgrade my bridges. I took down the cobblestone bridge by Genji's so I could change it to the wooden bridge, but when I went to build the new bridge Isabelle told me there wasn't enough room, too close to a residents house. But this is the same location that just had a bridge!!! What I learned is that the space a bridge takes up post-build is smaller than what it takes to build one. Genji could move in just 2 spaces away from the bridge but I need his house to be three spaces away to build a bridge. Well, since I'm not letting go of Genji, I just can't have a bridge there anymore =(


----------



## LyraVale

Reading other people's regrets gives me some serious feels. That's when you know you're too obsessed with this game. It's like I KNOW viscerally how frustrating/disappointing each of these situations is, as if it happened to me. (And often it has happened to me, so...ugh.)


----------



## AJRcrossing

Nebudelic said:


> I regret buying the game :C
> 
> -but really I regret the placement of my cafe'
> 
> -I regret my town name but I already destroyed my town twice and I'm tyring my best to not do that again, so I'll just live with the name
> 
> -speaking of  towns I regret destroying my first town.



Why do you regret buying the game? Do you hate your villagers? If you would like to, you can start over, but once it's gone, it's gone forever

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait never mind my last post

- - - Post Merge - - -

I regret my choosing of the map, I do not want to start over though


----------



## Verde

i let bam move out before i joined this forum
but whatever if you love something, let it go
and if you don't love something let it go too
basically just drop everything who cares


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I regret always TTing years ahead in my 1st town to try and get all my friends event items. Even if I did this out of kindness, it messed up my town a lot and I restarted my town because of it.


----------



## Jamborenium

AJRcrossing said:


> Why do you regret buying the game? Do you hate your villagers? If you would like to, you can start over, but once it's gone, it's gone forever


The first statement was a joke lel
I don't regret buying the game uwu


----------



## Riukkuyo

My cafe is right in front of a rock and behind it is my town hall. I kinda regret not looking thoroughly through the choices of maps. 
I think I picked a crappy map.


----------



## Dork

Riukkuyo said:


> My cafe is right in front of a rock and behind it is my town hall. I kinda regret not looking thoroughly through the choices of maps.
> I think I picked a crappy map.



i feel


----------



## Lunaresque

My biggest regret has to be where I put my mayor's house. I should have put it closer to the tracks so I'd have more open space. I also wish I put my cafe closer to the tracks. I really don't want to reset because of all the time I've spent on it though, not to mention I already have most of my dreamies! I also have a decent map, and apples which I really like. I guess this game is sort of training me to let go of of perfectionism, while aggravating it at the same time haha


----------



## Leela

I regret letting Marshal get voided... I had no idea how much people were willing to buy him for :'(


----------



## Lepidoptera

The name Zombie for a town name. The placement of my campsite in Zombie.


----------



## ribbyn

I regret the town map I chose, I regret sticking the cafe and police stations right next to the town hall, I regret placing my mayor's house in a space that needs bridges but can't build them because they're too close to the house, I regret many PWPs and all the time it'll take to start over, not hoarding various items, etc etc... sometimes I just want to start all over, but that'll just take too much time I don't have patience for, LOL.


----------



## Zander

My biggest regret is getting into making paths back during WW.  Now I get super pissed when a new animal moves in and plops down on my path.


----------



## evoxpisces

I've reset my town multiple times. The first one I settled on in New Leaf I really loved. But I began to dislike the town name after a while. I stopped playing for two months and came back and all my flowers were dead, weeds everywhere and my favorite villager left. Combine that with the town name I no longer liked, I decided to delete my town and start anew. I regret that first reset. Since then I have had 3 other towns, my most recent I started on Sept 1 2014 but none I have liked as much as my first town in New Leaf. I do like my current town a lot though so I'm hoping I have the willpower to never delete it.

Wild World and City Folk I reset my town a few times but I honestly don't even remember what they looked like so no regrets with those.

With the Gamecube one, I regret not keeping my very first town. It was a 3-tier town with Bob, Tangy, and Peewee as neighbors. The town layout was kind of inconvenient which is why I deleted it and started over after a few months, but...it was my first town. And I'll never get that town back.


----------



## Greninja

Before I found joined the forum I regret letting zucker go I loved zucker he was pretty cool I just liked him in General (I didn't know he was popular then) he pinged one day and I didn't want to let him go but I had 10 villagers and wanted new one's to move in nobody else had pinged in a month that's what I regret doing the most trying to get him back he appeared in my plaza a boy month or two ago that means I'm close on getting him back!


----------



## evies

I regret resetting my town the first time. I've reset it 4 times now and I'm happy with the town I have now but I'll always miss my first town.

I regret time travelling in my previous towns as it's made me lose some of the enjoyment of the game. I feel like there are no surprises/excitement as I've experienced them already.


----------



## kingfisherofthesea

Non, je ne regrette rien.


----------



## Amissapanda

A huge one. Before I knew much about the game after I got it last year, I put it down around mid-August from a burnout of playing. I didn't know about the effects of town ordinances or what would happen if you left the game alone for too long. I lost some of my favorite villagers, including Chrissy. And pretty much EVERY single hybrid flower I went day by day (since I never TTed back then) to breed. It was pretty much devastation once I returned earlier this spring. If I had enacted Beautiful Town Ordinance, I could have at least saved the flowers, if nothing else. 

I screwed up once I started to try out TTing, as well. I went with a guide, but apparently it wasn't a very good one - I lost another villager I liked in the process of TTing too far. 

Those are my main regrets. I've had other small ones along the way, like missing a bug/fish or something I should have bought or that I shouldn't have sold, etc. But losing the villagers and flowers was the most difficult to bear.


----------



## okun0ichio

ma face 

I thought it looks pretty good at first but now I just think it looks ugly. Creating a new character is not the same.....


----------



## Citri

I put my campsite by the town hall thinking it would fit in with some touristy idea but I wish I had placed it up by a pond and made a little forest area so it would be more fitting

I also wish I didn't pick that spaghetti-spilling cop Booker


----------



## 1kiki09

I loved my old town, I didn't regret any of the placements and it was great... until I decided to reset after a few of my favorite villagers left...


----------



## Aomine

I sold ACNL only to buy it again upon learning that all of my friends still played it. So I guess you could say that was my biggest regret.


----------



## nintendofan03

i remember when i was little (As in 3-6 years old) i for some reason kept on resetting my mom's AC:WW town. i reset it 4 times i think, and it'll probably get reset again by my little brother. here are the diffrent AC:WW towns that my mom had : 1st boatvile (i was the one who came up with the town name) 2nd jjjjjg (hey, i was 3 at the time! can't blame me!) 3rd blah (i didnt know how to spell much!) 4th superaj (it was supposed to have a spy theme to it, aj meaning agent insert-a-name-that-starts-with-a-j-here).my favorite town was obviously boatvile. we had the 2nd floor and pretty much everything unlocked. i also reset my AC:CF town once.


----------



## Aomine

Verde said:


> i let bam move out before i joined this forum
> but whatever if you love something, let it go
> and if you don't love something let it go too
> basically just drop everything who cares



All the points in the world to you for your attached image.


----------



## princesse

Greninja said:


> Before I found joined the forum I regret letting zucker go I loved zucker he was pretty cool I just liked him in General (I didn't know he was popular then) he pinged one day and I didn't want to let him go but I had 10 villagers and wanted new one's to move in nobody else had pinged in a month that's what I regret doing the most trying to get him back he appeared in my plaza a boy month or two ago that means I'm close on getting him back!


Sameee.


----------



## KanonFlora

I regret the placement of the Resetti Center right next to the cafe (what was I thinking...?) and the fact I made Scoot move out... I liked him but I needed to make room :'c now I miss him!


----------



## Dork

KanonFlora said:


> I regret the placement of the Resetti Center right next to the cafe (what was I thinking...?) and the fact I made Scoot move out... I liked him but I needed to make room :'c now I miss him!



man i don't even know how you live with the reset center.
but the placement doesn't sound too bad tbh o:


----------



## Drake789

I regret deleting my last town on ACNL I didn't realize how perfect everything was set up for until I got to my new town and I'm finding it hard to still find the right places for everything. Next time if I think about deleting my town I'll just have to tell myself that in a few months I will regret it xd


----------



## Libra

Hm... I'm going to say: where I placed my campsite. It seemed like a good idea at the time, but at some point I realized I couldn't make it "pretty" (because I had had the _brilliant_ idea of placing it right next to the cliff, so you have a wall, one tile and then the campsite, so I can't even plant anything there other than flowers).

Other than that, I pretty much burnt myself out on the game at some point by trying to do too much at once. I haven't touched my game in months, actually. I'm not sure what to do; try and make it work, anyway, or just delete it and start over. I don't have a lot of time I can play (the joys of working full time, haha), so I'm not sure I really want to lose all the progress I've made.

Hm...


----------



## roweally3

I regret not getting cute eyes on my character and not getting a special island piece on my map that I can swim to with my wetsuit.. I had gone too far in the game before I had realised how much I wanted them..


----------



## Lars

i don't really regret anything.

but i do wish i could do some stuff in my town ( which i cant do because of either rivers of rocks )

well... i kinda regret my police station placement.
its next to the entrance to mainstreet.
and i wanted to place a ''caution roadsighn'' PWP as close as possible to it.
because you know, your crossing the train tracks.


----------



## K9Ike

I regret restarting, i realized how much work  I put into my old town for once in my life.


----------



## Drake789

K9Ike said:


> I regret restarting, i realized how much work  I put into my old town for once in my life.



Couldn't agree with you more D:


----------



## mashedpotaties

I regret where I put my house. D: I wish you could move your mayors house. I mean.. You're the mayor for crying out loud. ;-;


----------



## honeymoo

Regret my second town all together. I've got villagers that I love and money and hybrids.. and I just want to restart.. not a fan of my layout and how much I've TTed. I'm going to restart I think, but I just have to find a way to transfer my stuff.


----------



## Dork

honeymoo said:


> Regret my second town all together. I've got villagers that I love and money and hybrids.. and I just want to restart.. not a fan of my layout and how much I've TTed. I'm going to restart I think, but I just have to find a way to transfer my stuff.



eheh i saw you dismembering pasadena c: good luck with your new town!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mashedpotaties said:


> I regret where I put my house. D: I wish you could move your mayors house. I mean.. You're the mayor for crying out loud. ;-;



right? considering nook can build a house in 1 night it shouldn't be too much trouble. Plus more money for him amiright


----------



## Mango

tting the bae #1out
aka pietro


----------



## Tinkalila

Marshal randomly moving out before I could sell him. D: And also, secondary residents' house placement.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Although I almost regret nothing in StarFall, my biggest regret I made in-game was back on my first town, Westport. After completing the Caf? project, Isabelle won't let me host the ceremony on the day it was built or on the day after. Because my ceremony was forced to be two days late, I was mad at her, and I cancelled the ceremony. The caf? is an irreversible PWP, and this action lead me one giant leap closer to deleting my town. I eventually deleted Westport, not because that I cancelled the ceremony, but because of many things.


----------



## Leela

I regret my campsite placement


----------



## SmokeyB

So far I regret nothing but I was so close to starting a new game. Phew >.<


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I think I'm the only person who hasn't deleted their town. Geez people, learn to live with a mistake.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

I regret where I put the police station(and getting the modern one) because now i can only fit 2 bridges in my town unless i move bangle or scoot out(not happening)


----------



## candiedapples

I regret the placement of my mayor's house! I didn't leave enough room for landscaping in front, as it is right in front of the cliff. It's also way on the south of the map, away from the plaza and main buildings which are all up north. I should have put the house where my cafe is now - near one of the beach ramps and just south of the town hall and train tracks. Also, I wish that instead of voiding Klaus, I had checked to see if anyone would have wanted to adopt him instead.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I regret where I placed the campsite. Now it's impossible for me to put a second bridge in...


----------



## oranje

I wish I placed my campsite away from the cliff. :/ I also wished that I placed my alt. character's house a little more to the left so it can be exactly straight with the bridge in front of it. I'm also sad that Grizzly and Lionel moved away. ;_;


----------



## KittyBoton

Picking out my map.
I like it, but I regret it because when I first started new leaf, I had no idea what I was doing when it came to maps...
._.;
but i like my town too much to reset.


----------



## Princess Macaron

My towns name isn't the best. Also i wish Flurry's house was placed better than it is. :<


----------



## Dork

Princess Macaron said:


> My towns name isn't the best. Also i wish Flurry's house was placed better than it is. :<



oh my gosh no acorn is a cute town name aw


----------



## RainbowCherry

My town name...


----------



## floofyunicorn

My town name, my mayor name, and my mayor's house placement.


----------



## pocketalex

I'd have to agree with a lot of others: where I put my campsite and my home. I mean, the placement of both is perfect, but I put the campsite too close to the river and waterfall so half the time I have to run all the way around just to see if there are fish next to it. And my house apparently wasn't close enough to a cliff that I could discourage villagers from moving in RIGHT in front of me. I have Wendy smack-dab in front of my house, and she took out the nice little mini grove of trees I had in front of my home.


----------



## RayOfHope

I should've plot reset for Jacques.


----------



## mayorofskyloft

I regret the placement of my campsite, roost, and multiple villagers. For a while all of my villagers were moving into what was almost a perfect straight line. But after a while they all decided "y'know what? Let's just place our houses sporadically around town!" 
Sometimes I want to just demolish my town and start over with a better map, but I don't want to lose all of the work I've already done. My house is pretty much paid off, my encyclopedia is almost complete, I love my villagers, and I've set down a lot of bushes and paved quite a bit of my town.


----------



## Amalthea

I let Fauna move out by not checking my game for a week. :'(


----------



## #1 Senpai

lmaolmao
time travelling like a hella long time to the future 
ruined my town
became less fun
i regret
but i make new town
YAY!


----------



## RayOfHope

Wyndfyre said:


> I should've plot reset for Jacques.



Actually I found an awesome way to work with it... eheheh, nvm.


----------



## Princess Macaron

I regret where I put my house. Dx


----------



## Dork

Princess Macaron said:


> I regret where I put my house. Dx



considering nook can build a house in 1 night you'd think it be ok to move a house if you're willing to pay the expenses :c


----------



## floofyunicorn

Where I put my house. Also, not realizing Lolly was popular. She was in my first two towns before I reset them. I would have given here away on her had I known.


----------



## Ayaya

Similar as floffyunicorn, I got Diana and other pretty well-likeable villagers in my old town, but I got too frustrated and reset before giving away some of my stuff/villagers. Now every time I see someone with Diana as a dreamie, I'd feel bad because I could've given her away for free


----------



## Axujsho

I TT'ed a few days ahead one time, and lost Bruce. I'm never doing that again, ever.


----------



## StaleCupcake

I regret lot of my PWP's placements. Lot of them I find just get in the way and cause I'm too poor and lazy to fix it all, I just learnt to deal with how my town is for now. 
Where villagers place there homes don't help either as that makes it harder to place some PWP's and lot of them are in awkward spots thanks to them. 
I've gotten my hands on a second copy of the game few days ago and hopefully this time around I plan things out better. 
It's such a shame there isn't a easier way to move PWP's and the option to where your villagers homes go.


----------



## SecretDusk

I regret the placement of some of my PWPs. I also regret not choosing a better map/layout, because I didn't know you could change maps and get different layouts when I got the game. >P


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Alot of PWP's I regret placing where they are D:


----------



## Dork

aw everyone regretting pwp placement :'c


----------



## ChibiStarz

I only regret where i placed my police station, but it was the ONLY place it would fit ; A;


----------



## Elise

Wild World: I really regret restarting my original town. I was hoping to get a better layout, which I did, but I didn't consider how attached I was to my old town. After that, I could never enjoy playing as much as I used to, at least for very long.

New Leaf: Honestly, I have no major regrets. Sure, my layout could be better or I could have placed buildings a bit better but I feel like these little imperfections all make my town what it is. When I first started I didn't know what was considered a good layout in this game or how to plot reset so I just took what I was given and made it the best it could be. I think if I had been too focused on perfection at the start, I wouldn't have enjoyed the beginning of the game as much as I did and perhaps wouldn't still be playing now.


----------



## Swablu

I regret not knowing I could pick a different map and my placement/type of police station


----------



## Envelin

I hate, hate Lilypad's map.

that'swhyI'mresettinghaaaa


----------



## Labrontheowl

I regret time traveling for k.k. birthday, I lost my beautiful fauna in the process. After she left me I was so bummed I ended up not even getting k.k. birthday. I later bought it from another player. . - .


----------



## Envelin

I time traveled too far and lost Ankha a few minutes ago.


----------



## Solaeus

TTing, TTing in general


----------



## Tessie

I regret the town map I picked, and my town name, and where I put my house,

but its because its my first and only village from the time I bought ACNL and i was new and didn't know, and now i think all those imperfections give it a noobish and cute charm to it lol 

i would never reset, because i would probably miss my old town and be like "its just not the same feels anymore!!! i hate my new improved village" and ya so its best to just stick to it lol


----------



## Yannick

I really regret not caring about where my dreamies are placed!


----------



## XIII

I only have one regret - Letting Axel move in right in front of my flower arch which leads to my flower patch. All of my villagers have been allowed to move where they want to, but Axel chose the worst place possible.


----------



## Trickilicky

I don't regret much in ACNL, choosing the modern police station instead of classic is probably my main thing, as well as a few post-plot reset house placements. But nothing that weighs on my mind much.

In WW I regret not putting as much effort as I could into my town. I completed my museum and catalog, but I didn't think about making nice patterns or a proper town flag. I did work quite hard on my town, but I stopped playing after a year. I don't know why I never really went back to WW, because I really did love it and had lots of friends to hangout with, I guess maybe a combination of playing Pokemon and actual real life stuff got in the way  I've been playing ACNL daily for 16 months with no signs of boredom though!


----------



## Vanila

Diva. Nothing else to say.


----------



## amarylis.panda

TTing, running, and letting Agnes move away


----------



## Dork

kinda regretting a few villagers' house placement rn but i can work with them


----------



## Mercedes

Applied


----------



## TaskBarR

I time travelled today because I was so desperate to see how this 'cycling' thing works. It didn't work. At ALL. While none of my villagers moved out, all the flowers and trees I planted grew up, and the shop restocked before it was supposed to. Even though no damage was done, I still felt like I cheated.


----------



## BlueeCookie

i regret resetting my first town, i miss it a lot ;n;
but i guess i'm happy so far with the on i've got now


----------



## peachesandicecream

Only thing wrong is my mayors house I have no idea what I was thinking!
But I love my map I love my dreamies I got them in pretty good places before I knew how to plot reset so im going to stick with it


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Where the campsite is.. so close to my Mayor's house.


----------



## Hamusuta

Yeah, where i placed my campsite is a regret to me. But i've learned to just ignore it lol.


----------



## tobi!

Modern Police Station, Player House Placement.


----------



## al-tirah

I regret placing my house too near the edge of the river. Now, I can't build a bridge there. -_-'


----------



## Roggyrichy

Regrets that I picked a bad map to start of with, too many villagers to one side


----------



## Marlowe

I regret where I put my campsite-- Right next to the event plaza. I was trying to go for a downtown district sort of feel, but the plaza, my campsite, and retail are all kind of pushed to the upper left corner. It didn't work out how I wanted it to, needless to say.


----------



## Beachland

I'm not crazy about the map I ended up with. It's not too bad but I wish I would have spent more time trying to get a perfect map. Also, I think I placed my campsite and mayor's house too hastily. They're not in terrible spots but they're both a bit too close to the river.


----------



## patriceflanders

well I seriously regret being cursed atm


----------



## SteveyTaco

Everything ever.


----------



## Dork

SteveyTaco said:


> Everything ever.



i cri evry tim


----------



## Taryn

I dislike my town name, but Im too far gone to turn back now.


----------



## Cuppycakez

For one I really regret running. I also didn't know about much until a month ago, once it was too late to stop it!  
Sucks now because with out the paths my one town would look pretty trashy.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I regret losing Tia, I always checked up on who pinged me but forgot for one day ;_; Sort of regret TTing to get emporium and fish/fossils/bugs, but overall not as much as Tia. I also regret my villagers house placements, but luckily managed to work it out somehow xD


----------



## Netphlix

My face. Constantly wearing sunglasses!


----------



## Toadette

I regret resetting my original town :/

I love my current town but...I wish I left my original town...I still get sad when I think about it.


----------



## Zulehan

I... cannot think of a lasting regret. I suppose letting Gayle move out, but I am surprised at how nonchalantly I took it. I would prefer she did not move out, but it was no big deal to me. In fact, I suppose if my game suddenly corrupted, I would not mind at all.


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## Tikikata

*Animal Crossing:* Losing Woolio to a friend's town. He was one of my favorites.
*Wild World:* Not taking care of my town better. I think I got bored of the game because of the lack of holidays.
*City Folk:* Once again, not taking better care of my town. I restart this game a lot more than any other AC game.
*New Leaf:* Not having a better idea of theme before I let villagers move in. The plots are odd, but I refuse to start over after putting in more than a years work.


----------



## Tao

I regret my mayor name. I was thinking that my real name would suit Animal Crossing a lot more than my usual 'Tao' I use on everything else, but I came to regret that.

I regret not taking a bit more time to research how things worked. I 'picked' the first map given to me, not knowing that I had a choice, and it's not really the layout I would have chosen. 

I've grown to attached though so I don't really want to reset. My village may not look how I want it, the river may be in an awkward place and the villagers keep calling me by my real name rather than what I would prefer them to refer to me as...But damn it, I've grown comfortable with it all.


----------



## asuka

so many new leaf regrets...
my name (tab☆), i dislike the stupid star and i wish i would've capitalized it. along with my town name, it's lower case as well. it's not really that bad since my villagers all call me by a nickname but..still, bothers me.
my map is god awful, just terrible. my cafe and house are one plot off where i'd like them to be, my mayors house isn't even in an optimal spot at all but the fact it's ONE..PLOT..OFF..ugh.
my mayors eyes. they're the default female ones, and i can't stand them ;_; just having the ugly eyes makes me wanna reset.
also, my reset centers placement. ;~; the urge to reset gets stronger every day.


----------



## P.K.

Eeeyup. I'm not 100% satisfied with my map and how I placed some things. A good example would be the Roost since it would've been better if I placed the park where the Roost is now and place the latter where my park is. A real shame that you can't demolish it. The placement of my Reset Center is another thing I regret.


----------



## HeyPatience

I wish I placed my cafe a few spaces back than where it is now. Its bugging me that its not aligned with Retail :/


----------



## honeyaura

My campsite and my first ever trade.
The campsite I could have put in a wider area, but instead I decided to put it in a narrow area where half the villagers live lol.

My first ever trade (or one of my first) still remains in my memory.
Since it was my first thread ever, I was trying to sell Bones, one of my originals. O loved him dearly, but I caught him in boxes one day. So I'm already down by that. Then long story short, since I was an amateur, I was being unprofessional when picking the right price for him, opening the gates quickly, communicating in game, etc. I apologized to everyone since it was my first time, so I understood that they were mad. The girl who ended up buying him was pissed off at this point, ignored everything I said (follow me, no need for Bells because I'm sorry, love him dearly, etc). She walked past me, dropped the bells, talked to Bones, and told me to end. I didn't know how and asked her how, but then she just walked past me and left the gate. It was kinda my fault for not knowing what to do, but she didn't have to be a ***** about it.

I regret Bones going to someone like her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Typed with phone lol, sorry for any typos)


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

I sold pieces of sloppy furnitures, last year.. Before I knew you can't just buy them...  ( And how rare they are..) Otherwise.. I don't really regret anything o:


----------



## Dork

tbh i haven't built the caf? or the police station yet cause im 99% sure i'd regret their placement


----------



## snapdragon

I nearly _always _regret the placement of my Mayor's house (I've had a few towns ^^). This time I really like my map and I actually tried to plot-reset my villagers so I'm going to just learn to deal with it! Placing PWPs is so anxiety-inducing! >_<


----------



## GameLaxer

I regret TT. Almost every time I did it. This time, I lost Whitney :/ I was trying to get Puddles to move out, but Whitney, who I paid 9 mil IG bells for, left. Maybe she wasn't happy, idk. It just upset me because I really loved her and it would take such a long time to get her back now. Oh well...I won't TT anymore. I learned my lesson. Again.


----------



## Peachi

I regret resetting Animal Crossing: Wild World when I had all the golden items, everything donated to the museum, most of the villagers pictures, lots of rare items just because I wanted my character to have a different look.


----------



## Astro Cake

I regret where I placed my campsite and my reset center. It would look much better if they swapped locations. I also regret placing my mayor's house so far from the train station, it's quite a walk.


----------



## Viva Xocolatl

Letting Apple go, I though I didn't needed her because I had another hamster but I miss her so much ;-;


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

1. Tting in the future too much losing gala, stitches, elmer and a bunch of my dreamy villagers

2. Putting down ugly paths, and then redoing everything

3. Buying dlcs, I never use them xD

4. Accidentaly not plot resetting and getting marshals house on meh blue flowaz

5. Not buying that stupid regal dresser from nooks and never being able to find it (hence my less than 100,000 hh points)

6. Placing my giveaway items in the plaza.. On new years. Ill never get my princess drawer back 

7. Leaving my ds open with the gate open and going out. Yea...

Even though i have some regrets, I love the game!!


----------



## LaceGloves

I regret skipping through Bunny Day, because now I have a couple more permanent rocks. 

I can make it work though. ;u;


----------



## Plum Pudding

I read lots before starting my town so I knew what to look for in town layout and buiding placement.  I got the PERFECT map (with orange as native fruit though) and went and put the mayor's house in a really stupid location.  2 hours later it was just bugging me too much and I reset 3 times to get a map I was happy with and I was very careful then where I put the mayor's house, and I got cherries as the native fruit.


----------



## zoriez

I regret resetting my first town, RIP Mayor Zo?...
I regret where I put my house. It's ridiculously close to the town hall and Curlos and Marshal are currently suffocating me. ;-;


----------



## Raven28

I don't regret my town name.. but it could be better. Also I wish I had place the villagers houses more neatly with plot resetting. It's pretty neat but it also could be better. But thats just being overly picky lol really i'd just make sure i time travel safer c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raven28 said:


> I don't regret my town name.. but it could be better. Also I wish I had place the villagers houses more neatly with plot resetting. It's pretty neat but it also could be better. But thats just being overly picky lol really i'd just make sure i time travel safer c;


I had a really cool all bird town once, the houses were perfect. Then one moved out and being that there is only 10 birds it was impossible to save it lol so i wish i hadn't been so inactive in that town.


----------



## maroon

I regret not paying attention to the map layout at the start! I didn't realize that "Nope" would refresh it until later. D:


----------



## Druddigon

Having the beautiful town ordinance, TOO MANY FLOWERS! AAAHHHH!! I much rather put decorations and a ton of cedar trees. Spend awhile getting rid of flowers along with putting them in better spots to water.


----------



## Biskit11

I regret time traveling to the next month and finding out that Lucky was moving.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I kinda wish I could change my town name so It could fit everyone in town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And leaving my ds open without saving after not saving a entire day of work.(Luckily nothing special happened.)


----------



## Chiisanacx

I regret putting random pieces of furniture into my favourite villagers letters and sending it to them because their houses look horrible now. Also giving random pieces of unwanted furniture to villagers that need something to replace their decor


----------

